# 38 gal. stock etc



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Picking up a used 38 gallon tank. My other setup is african but wanted something different. My original thought: doing a planted tank (low tech) with some neons and rasbora. Maybe a few shrimp. Really leaning toward that so how many of those can I do and what others go well? Or looking for any other suggestions. Thought about going salt too..? Not sure really.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

That could be a good size to try out a salt tank with. I've looked into converting my 75g to salt, but it's a little too costly for what i'm looking to do. 38g would bring the price down a bit.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

It would yes. The more I think about it though I feel it might be easier going with what I have and know. I have some time to decide. The stand was a little rough, so im going to build a new stand and a nice hood while im at it. Any recommendations on lighting if I go planted. Since I'll be doing the hood I can do whatever. Either led or shop lighting with... what? 1 36", 2 36". That part im not sure of. If doing plants I wont be going crazy. No co2 or none yet at least. Im thinking moderate light plants.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

It is 36"×12"×18"h.
it came with a tetea whisper ex45 and I have an exrra penguin 200. So a filter upgrade will be in the future.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Use decent lights and fill the tank with anubias, java fern, and java moss. These plants do well without any co2 added to the tank. Do feed them with fluorish excel (or the no-name knockoff stuff you can get on Amazon. Ask on Plantedtank.net) and phosphorus, potassium (they'll get enough nitrogen from your fish and shrimp), and trace elements. They should do well. You can pretty much fill the tank with these plants. Get lots of nice branchy driftwood (Manzanita is ideal because it won't stain the water) and tie lots of java moss, anubias, and java fern to it. Use any old cheapo substrate (you won't be planting in it anyways).


----------

